# Introduction to this forum



## Gregg Rossetti (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm currently ABD, about to start my PhD dissertation, and realizing I need to start marketing my music. Cognizant to the fact that "composer" is rarely a full job description, I plan to apply for full time teaching positions. That said, most of these jobs only go to composers that have had several works performed and recorded and have a name for themselves. I'm asking any more-established composers to give me pointers on how to appropriately ask for performances and commissions. Is there a forum somewhere where I can find performers looking for new works? I need to expand out of my University's bubble.

Below are a few links to some scrolling-sheet-music videos I made of some of my recent works. I may submit a few more (depending on how well the recording comes out), after a concert I have in a week.

First, a neo-classical piano *Sonatina* written for a concert of random composer/performer pairings. 





*/portals/* - a piece for chamber orchestra with several contrasting sections. 





*Symphony in C* - a movement of something that was written just so I can hear an orchestra read my music, but it may become something more substantial. 





*it may have been a vortex* - another chamber orchestra piece that was built with aleatoric, serial, and intuitive compositional techniques. 





*Combustion* - a woodwind quintet. 





Thank you all for listening! There's more on my SoundCloud and more information on my website.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

http://www.composerssite.com/

You can sign up for email notifications from that site. I get about a dozen or so listed per email once every few days or so. It tells you about contests, commissions, job openings, etc. Its a popular site so some listings might have hundreds of submissions.


----------



## Gregg Rossetti (Apr 8, 2016)

Torkelburger said:


> http://www.composerssite.com/
> 
> You can sign up for email notifications from that site. I get about a dozen or so listed per email once every few days or so. It tells you about contests, commissions, job openings, etc. Its a popular site so some listings might have hundreds of submissions.


Great - thank you! I'll peruse this now!


----------

